#       "1: 8"

## Lazy Sea

,   :Frown: 
       ,       ,        . 
http://www.buh.ru/document-1594
            ,       :Frown:    .
   (   ,  )
1   :  "1: 8" -         -  .        ,    .

 -  (. . 1)   
 76.  68.32.

 ,        68.32    !        ,     (       ,       ,    )
      !   ,   ,    ,        . 
     .
 1  :   .             .    (   )        ,     ,      . 
   ,                 .             ,       (   )  .     ""   .    68.32   .              ,   ,    ,            ,       ,     .
 ,      .              68.32

----------


## Lazy Sea

,        ,      ,               ,                ?

----------

> .


.         ?       ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,       ,    .       1      :
 ,    ,        ,        19.5.
       76  68.32.                  -.   ,      68.32     ,   .     -   ,   ,    ,   .
 -       .    .      68.32  51.    68.32       ,     ,    . 
          1     . -.         -    .   -      ,         ,   .     68.32        ,     ,         .

----------

> ,      68.32     ,


, 68/32       ,         . 



> .


  ?!    ?     ,  /      ( ) 19 68. 
       ,   1      .

----------


## Lazy Sea

:
   (, )   ,        (. 1 . 161  );
 ,             18     .         1 . 
"            .    (   )        ,     "
           ,    -  ,      ,       ,   ,        68.32.

  ,  , ,    ,         .       .
  -

----------

...



> (, )   ,        (. 1 . 161  );


       ?       /   ,     ?

----------


## Lazy Sea



----------

,     ?         -  (    )

----------


## Lazy Sea

, ,     ,       -  .     1    .       ,     -         68.32  76 .  ,     1  .       .

----------


## Lazy Sea

.     .

----------

> -  .


  ?       .  68/32  76/    ,        ,    ,        18/118.

----------


## Lazy Sea

,             .         ,        . 
,       ?              -    ?            ?  ???    ???   68.32  76      ??? -...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,        0?     -?    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    ,               ?      ,   .
: 



 I.  






    ,    .

   :

- , ,    ,    ,    ;

- - ,      ;

- ,   ,     ,       ;

_- ,    - ,      ._

 ,     ,        :

-     (, )      ,        ;

-       ;

-       ,    ;

-      ,        ,    ;

-              (     10    );

-      46-              (            ).

_         ._

 ,    ,     .  ,        . 

    ,     8-,         19  68?      .       -  0   ?

----------

> ,        .


  . 146 
1.     :
4)         ,    .

  . 160              ,    
  . 161

----------

[ATTACH=CONFIG]indexOf[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]addItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItemByIndex[/ATTACH]


> ,     8-,         19  68?

----------

> ,        .


   ?   




> -     (, )    ,        ;


   .

     . 147-     .     .              ?          .     ?
..    ,    - ,   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

:Smilie:

----------

